# Nagasaki - Japan: International Charm



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

This year I visited the city Nagasaki on Kyushu for the 2nd time. The previous time I visited was back in 2009. As I really liked this city it was worth coming back. It's international history plays a very big part in the history of Japan and it's international relations.

My 2009 photo thread on the Dutch section of SSC:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=892702



IMG_4890 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Central Nagasaki.

1.

IMG_3835 by Momo1435, on Flickr

2.

IMG_3838 by Momo1435, on Flickr

3.

IMG_3855 by Momo1435, on Flickr

4.

IMG_3878 by Momo1435, on Flickr

5.

IMG_3906 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

6.

IMG_3915 by Momo1435, on Flickr

7.

IMG_3982 by Momo1435, on Flickr

8.

IMG_4027 by Momo1435, on Flickr

9.

IMG_4031 by Momo1435, on Flickr

10.

IMG_4049 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

11.

IMG_4050 by Momo1435, on Flickr

12.

IMG_4053 by Momo1435, on Flickr


13.

IMG_4059 by Momo1435, on Flickr

14.

IMG_4072 by Momo1435, on Flickr

15.

IMG_4075 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

16.

IMG_4082 by Momo1435, on Flickr

17.

IMG_4099 by Momo1435, on Flickr

18.

IMG_4106 by Momo1435, on Flickr

19.

IMG_4111 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I think I'm liking Nagasaki.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice photos from Nagasaki


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

Nagasaki is on my list. I like the interesting seaside situation there, nice bay, nice mountains all around, in the neighbourhood the scary Unzen and the interesting Omura Bay. The historical stories this city has to tell are also very interesting and the pretty unique tram gives the city some extra touch. For that I like Nagasaki way more than Fukuoka everybody praises high.

I see that Nagasaki has some really nice alleys! But the modern taller houses are really ugly. They should replace them with better ones. Maybe Nagasaki can create some nice skyscraper ocean styles, something fishy, seaweedy or octopussy style. =D Nagasaki needs a nice signature highrise.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Climbing the hill opposite Nagasaki Station. A walk through cemeteries via small steep roads with lots of stairs. 

20 The large Buddha Statue of the Fukusai-ji, one of the many Chinese temples in the city.


IMG_4172 by Momo1435, on Flickr

21

IMG_4182 by Momo1435, on Flickr

22

IMG_4189 by Momo1435, on Flickr

23.

IMG_4207 by Momo1435, on Flickr

24.

IMG_4211 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

25.

IMG_4215 by Momo1435, on Flickr

26.

IMG_4228 by Momo1435, on Flickr

27.

IMG_4245 by Momo1435, on Flickr

28.

IMG_4254 by Momo1435, on Flickr

29. Central Nagasaki


IMG_4269 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

30.

IMG_4272 by Momo1435, on Flickr

31.

IMG_4281 by Momo1435, on Flickr

32.

IMG_4287 by Momo1435, on Flickr

33.

IMG_4298 by Momo1435, on Flickr

34.

IMG_4301 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

d.henney said:


> Nagasaki is on my list. I like the interesting seaside situation there, nice bay, nice mountains all around, in the neighbourhood the scary Unzen and the interesting Omura Bay. The historical stories this city has to tell are also very interesting and the pretty unique tram gives the city some extra touch. For that I like Nagasaki way more than Fukuoka everybody praises high.
> 
> I see that Nagasaki has some really nice alleys! But the modern taller houses are really ugly. They should replace them with better ones. Maybe Nagasaki can create some nice skyscraper ocean styles, something fishy, seaweedy or octopussy style. =D Nagasaki needs a nice signature highrise.


There's just 1 tower now, 95m tall, clearly visible in my opening post picture. But there are 4 towers in 3 projects that will go U/C the coming years. They will start to give the city a proper skyline, but you can't really say that any of the 4 towers will become a signature highrise. 


*NAGASAKI 長崎 | Shindaikumachi District Redevelopment 新大工町地区第一種市街地再開発 | 26 fl | Pro* (80m - 90m)












*NAGASAKI 長崎 | Nagasaki City Hall New City Hall 長崎市新市庁舎 | 20 fl | Pro* (90m - 100m)








[/QUOTE]


*NAGASAKI 長崎 | Saiwaimachi Factory Site Development 幸町工場跡地活用事業 | 150m 115m | Pro* 

This one was announced just after I left Nagasaki, the tallest of the 2 will be a 150m tall hotel tower. It will also include a new stadium for the V-Varen Nagasaki Football Club.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

These old stone bridges are one of the main attractions in the city center.

35.

IMG_4321 by Momo1435, on Flickr

36.

IMG_4333 by Momo1435, on Flickr

37.

IMG_4335 by Momo1435, on Flickr

38.

IMG_4363 by Momo1435, on Flickr

39.

IMG_4366 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The trams form the public transport network in the city, this is at Shokakuji-shita stop, the final stop of the lines 1 & 5. The small trams run in a very high frequency, if the tram is full you just wait for the next one. 

40.

IMG_4623 by Momo1435, on Flickr

41.

IMG_4627 by Momo1435, on Flickr

42.

IMG_4634 by Momo1435, on Flickr

43.

IMG_4655 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Nakanochaya, a tea house / museum / Japanese garden, a small attraction that won't see to much visitors. I still don't exactly know where this museum was dedicated to, probably some illustrator, but not someone really historical. The small garden and the tea was nice.

44

IMG_4676 by Momo1435, on Flickr

45

IMG_4677 by Momo1435, on Flickr

46.

IMG_4692 by Momo1435, on Flickr

47.

IMG_4703 by Momo1435, on Flickr


48. Japanse man hole covers is an art form on it's own. 


IMG_4718 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Nagasaki Port

There was a small tall ships going on with a couple of large sail ships and festivities. 

49.

IMG_4777 by Momo1435, on Flickr

50.

IMG_4784 by Momo1435, on Flickr

51.

IMG_4795 by Momo1435, on Flickr

52.

IMG_4804 by Momo1435, on Flickr

53.

IMG_4824 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

54.

IMG_4827 by Momo1435, on Flickr

55.

IMG_4833 by Momo1435, on Flickr

56.

IMG_4844 by Momo1435, on Flickr

57.

IMG_4848 by Momo1435, on Flickr


58. During my first visit Mitsubishi Heavy Industries was building car transport ships, now they have a large order for LNG tankers.


IMG_4899 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

59.

IMG_4917 by Momo1435, on Flickr

60.

IMG_5025 by Momo1435, on Flickr

61.

IMG_5040 by Momo1435, on Flickr

62.

IMG_5047 by Momo1435, on Flickr

63.

IMG_5059 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Nagasaki :cheers:


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Cool. I have no idea what it looks like. Always curious but never that curious to look it up. Such a pretty city.


----------



## kLumpel (Aug 24, 2018)

It looks like the town is pretty hilly in some locations! That makes it more interesting.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Some different.

Japan is known for it's small Kei Cars, which are also very popular in Nagasaki. They are not only very handy in the small Japanese streets but owners also get tax and insurance benefits. These cars are usually painted in a large variety of colors, they really bring some diversity to the Japanese roads. 



IMG_6738 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6822 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6824 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6832 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6837 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6845 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6848 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_5169 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5198 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5222 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5243 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5249 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Nagasaki at night is such a spectacle :heart:

The old ship and illuminated bridge sure do give a lot of character to any nocturnal panoramic shot of the city.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

9 august 1945 11:02:35 was the moment an American atomic bomb completely destroyed a large part of the city. After the war the city was reconstructed in a fast pace, even with the radiation that was still having an effect on everything and everyone living in the city. Now it's completely safe to visit, around the hypocenter where the bomb exploded there's a museum, a memorial and a Peace Park that commemorate the events from that August day in 1945.


Monuments outside of the main museum. 


IMG_6909 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6918 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Ground Zero, the hypocenter, the bomb exploded directly above this monument.


IMG_6923 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6933 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The Peace Park


IMG_6959 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Many cities and countries from around the world donated statues that are on display in the park. 


IMG_6961 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6991 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6999 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The neighborhood around the Peace Park with the Urakami Cathedral.


IMG_7003 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Around the Cathedral there are still walls and statues from the original Cathedral that was destroyed by the bomb.


IMG_7031 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7040 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7047 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The neighborhood Inasa is located at the other side of the bay and river. It's located on the slopes of mount Inasa, which is one of the popular points to have a nice view over the city. I didn't go up the mountain this time, but had a walk through this neighborhood, half in the drizzle, half in the rain.


IMG_7122 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7138 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7142 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7144 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7147 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_7150 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7153 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7155 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7167 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7170 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_7177 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7182 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7185 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7197 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7210 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_7220 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7229 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7251 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7260 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------

